# ice kicker 2 combo ?



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

has anybody tried or own one of these? i'm thinking about pullin the trigger on one of these, since most waters I ice fish don't allow gas and i'm getting injection's in shoulder and elbow next week, I really don't want to do to much hand drilling this winter, JON


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Im surprised more people don't use them. It would seem like it would extend the life of your drill and be a lot less stress on it, vs hooking the auger straight in the chuck. It looks to use the same gearbox/transmission basics as a regular gas powered auger. If you google it theres a lot of reviews, and most seem positive.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Trapper I'll drill your holes for ya!! You point- ill drill, I'll catch, you fillet. Seems fair right?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out the Clam auger plate it holds the drill alot more secure. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clam...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03733130&rid=20


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Clam looks better,but I use a 3/8 drill adapter with one of those sockets that you have 5 of,cut a slot thru it and use it for my shanty spikes,kinda hard with no chuck on the drill,lol


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Is the clam direct drive or geared down ? Doesn't look like it, thinking for and xtra 20$ the kicker might be the way to go for my 8" auger, and Sean I can always turn my shanty into a portable kitchen, fresh fish in the ice sounds awesome. Lol


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I pulled the trigger, ice kicker 2 combo, shipped today and should be here by the weekend. : )


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Had it in 3 days, made near Erie PA, came with life time warranty and in 19yrs of making them he only had 1 returned(owner drove over it) that'll be me.lol seems to be made quite well. Hopefully find out how it works on Saturday,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope this works for you guys. My first impression is it's going to be a bit of a handful with only one grab bar-esp. with an 8" auger! Let us know how it works.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Now Mark will make you drill all his holes lol


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Now Mark will make you drill all his holes lol



This has comedy factor written all over it LOL!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Now Mark will make you drill all his holes lol


Once again. Ice fishing with explosives sounds like a good idea. Lmao


----------

